# Can anyone read Russian?



## goldenchild (Nov 22, 2011)

I got this ring today that is red gold. It is a mammoth. Not clear if its a woman's or man's ring. Also don't know if the stones are genuine. The person I got if from said that it was from a guy in the military that couldnt turn down the gift. By the stones and design it looks like a woman's ring but... its about a size 13 :shock: In the second to last picture its next to my what I thought to be pretty big ring at a size 10. I have pretty thick fingers and it easily fits on my thumb. So if anyone could read the tags to help me get a clue as to what I have it would be appreciated. Any offers on it would also be considered. With rings like this and the fact that you can't turn them down, I guess in Russia ring wears you :lol:


----------



## glondor (Nov 22, 2011)

Big ring! How heavy is it. Reminds me of a cold war story from the CIA involving a few million condoms. :lol:


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you tested it? That 585 could indicate 14KT, although it's a little off.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 22, 2011)

The ring weighs 27 grams and is definatly 14k. It actually has a 585 hallmark on the bottom along with something else in Russian. I'm guessing the maker. So far I have been able to translate ring but that was a lucky guess as translators from russian to english don't type out in these symbols. The word for ring is in the first picture under "y3yk".


----------



## glondor (Nov 22, 2011)

See if you have any luck with this>>> http://softcorporation.com/products/cyrillic/#


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 22, 2011)

This looks like a better resource than I have been using. I have 3 screens open switching back and forth between a russian keyboard translator and alphabet. I have already been able to translate 

ring

article 123224

gold 585

weight

price _______________

But then the other words just dont translate or make no sense. The second to last word(s?) before price translate to bang,axis. and the rp is "g." Possibly grams?


----------



## glondor (Nov 22, 2011)

bahosi price weight, size cubic Zirkonia Rev. grams-19 золото is gold


http://www.dendritics.com/scales/mck.asp?WeightU=27&Units=g&Metal=Au&PurityC=.583&Purity=0.585&PrOzt=&Markup=0


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 23, 2011)

glondor said:


> bahosi price weight, size cubic Zirkonia Rev. grams-19 золото is gold
> 
> 
> http://www.dendritics.com/scales/mck.asp?WeightU=27&Units=g&Metal=Au&PurityC=.583&Purity=0.585&PrOzt=&Markup=0



Cubic Zirkonia is the key piece I needed. Thank you glondor


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 23, 2011)

This came from my Russian wife - a pretty full translation of the tag and even some nice dialogue on construction of Russian gold.

The one thing she was not sure of is the stone, but felt it was not CZ (see the text).

Hope it helps....

Here is the translation:


> The 1st tag:
> 
> 
> FONON
> ...


----------



## glondor (Dec 23, 2011)

If I remember correctly the word for cz was Belorussian. The Belorussian translation was cubic zirconia. It was an alternate translation in google.


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm thinking the LPI might be the center (main) stone - perhaps lapis?

Whatever it is, the ring is sure nice!


----------



## glondor (Dec 23, 2011)

In Russia, the ring wears you. :lol:


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you MMFJ. So it looks like I did well translating the first side of the tag. I remember I came up with GR 391 but dismissed it because it didnt make sense. It obviously doesnt weigh 391 grams. What is 391g in Russian?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> It obviously doesnt weigh 391 grams. What is 391g in Russian?



Could it be grains?
http://www.dendritics.com/scales/mck.asp?WeightU=391&Units=gr&Metal=Au&PurityC=1.000&Purity=1&PrOzt=&Markup=0

Jim


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 1, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Thank you MMFJ. So it looks like I did well translating the first side of the tag. I remember I came up with GR 391 but dismissed it because it didnt make sense. It obviously doesnt weigh 391 grams. What is 391g in Russian?


Grams, in Russian letters, looks like our small 'r', so 391g (Western) would look like 391r in Russian. Several letters in Russian LOOK the same as English, but they are not (B is our V, r is our g, P is our R, H is our N, etc.) and some look and ARE the same/similar (A, O for example), but be sure to note the capitalization - t means m!!!!

And, that's only the Start of the rules - each ending can mean something completely different, there are modifiers for tense, sex and action........

I can muddle along and get a meal or talk about the weather (somewhat), but it is best to leave any serious translation to the real Russians - I've been embarrassed more than once in me trying to translate what I thought something was, then my wife looked at it and it was very, very different!


----------

